#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβλημα με το XL TOP

## mixalis_b_a

Καλήμερα, 
από το φάκελο XLFILE, όπου ανοίγει το XLTOP δεν φαίνονται οι εργασίες αρχείου, οι οποίες όμως (εργασίες αρχείου) υπάρχουν στο φάκελο XLFILE.
Πως τα αρχεία του  XLFILE μεταφέρονται στον πίνακα διαχείρισης αρχείων tου XLTOP  ;

----------

